# Found some water



## beaulesye10 (Dec 12, 2016)

Shot a doe two weeks ago, right in the shoulder. I got about 5 inches of penetration. Five of us trailed her for over 500 yards onto a neighbor's cotton field and after a good hour of circles we couldn't pick the blood back up. 

On the way back to the truck came across a creek bottom and like every other creek bottom I've been in it was dry as a bone. I did however come across a group of 15 or 20 rubs leading into a thicket. Came back the next day and did a little scouting and found a pinch point that looked promising. Fast forward two weeks when I was able to walk back in and drill the tree. However when I walked back in we had received several inches of rain. My once dry creek bed walk now looked like this.





I drilled  the double tree in the picture.

I had a camera set up from the two weeks before and I had a few dozen pictures all after 930am.

I was 18 ft high 30 minutes before sunrise saturday morning. It was very calm until 1030 when a spike ran a doe all through the bottom right by the pinch point I was in. No matter how hard I whistled, Hollared, dang near threw a stick and the doe wouldn't stop. The spike however stopped multiple times, but is off limits on this piece of property.

Nice view from the tree.





Sunday, I was back in the tree, I had a great wind, it wasn't as cold and I was ready to see if the late morning presented another opportunity. At 930 I let out some soft doe grunts, at 940 I had a large doe standing at 6 yards from the base of my tree with a not so little one in tow. She turned just right and I let the string drop. She ran 62 steps before piling up. 





She turned out to be a tie for my biggest doe with a bow. 130lbs, and man was I glad the creek was full enough to float her down instead of dragging her.





Martin Mamba 59lbs at my draw. Easton traditional axis arrow with a 200 grain Masai Broadhead single bevel.

I will say on a side note I was very impressed with the blood trail from this head. Three feet wide and very short.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats, good stuff.


----------



## EJC (Dec 13, 2016)

Congrats! Great hunt, story, and pictures!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 13, 2016)

Well done !


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 13, 2016)

Good read thanks, and congrats.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice when a plan works. Congrats.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice. Way to get it done!


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 13, 2016)

that's a biggun! Good deal!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 13, 2016)

Good job !


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 13, 2016)

Cool story. Way to get it done!


----------



## GrayG (Dec 15, 2016)

Good job on a big doe!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 15, 2016)

Good job Beau!


----------

